# ICD9 for bacterial vaginosis while pregnant - What would be the appropriate



## ggparker14 (Jul 22, 2011)

What would be the appropriate code for bacterial vaginosis while pregnant?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't code a lot of pregnancy but I'm going to say 646.63, 616.10, and 041.19.


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jul 24, 2011)

I would code only 646.63.  In pregnancy cases, we should code only from chapter 11 unless and until specified otherwise.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 24, 2011)

Obstetric cases require codes from chapter 11, codes in the range 630-679, Complications of Pregnancy, Childbirth, and the Puerperium. Chapter 11 codes have sequencing priority over codes from other chapters. *Additional codes from other chapters may be used in conjunction with chapter 11 codes to further specify conditions* -from ICD guidelines.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you srinivas.


----------

